# so we can't block ads now?



## Taralack (Dec 4, 2010)

I didn't notice this until I got on my own computer today, but adblock doesn't block FA ads anymore. :\ 

The reason I block ads is because I don't want to strain my download cap any more than I should (yeah welcome to Australia), and I know gifs are tiny but every pageload contributes. 

This will probably go on deaf ears but please make them blockable again.


----------



## Riavis (Dec 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I didn't notice this until I got on my own computer today, but adblock doesn't block FA ads anymore. :\
> 
> The reason I block ads is because I don't want to strain my download cap any more than I should (yeah welcome to Australia), and I know gifs are tiny but every pageload contributes.
> 
> This will probably go on deaf ears but please make them blockable again.



If you use Google Chrome as your browser, Google Adblock works here. I keep it off while on this site though, I like looking at them


----------



## rednec0 (Dec 4, 2010)

Please don't adblock, how else will the site get its required revenue to survive?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 4, 2010)

Adblock still works on the site's ads. Just tried.
*Removes FA ads from adblock list*


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll have to agree with rednec0. Though I must admit some of the ads are not only excessively repetitive, and not visually pleasant to look at, or just irritating in general. It's one of the few ways FA can stay afloat... Unless you'd like to make a $500 monthly donation... in which case I'm sure Dragoneer can take down the ads for you?


----------



## Kayla-La (Dec 4, 2010)

I admit that I adblock the site's porny ads. If the site knew the difference between grody porn and a tasteful nude and applied that to ads, too, I wouldn't need to. But until they figure that out, I'm not going to have gross stuff flashing on my screen. I know I can disable the mature filter, but that would remove even the really tame tasteful nudes too, so I don't consider it much of an option.

Otherwise, the ads are easy to ignore and I don't know why you'd go through the effort to block them.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 4, 2010)

Could we at least agree on a policy that ads with tits the size of rednec's sona's or that look like the result of a second grade art project have to display the periodic amount of money that our client had to spend to get their creation featured?



Kayla-La said:


> I admit that I adblock the site's porny ads. If the site knew the difference between grody porn and a tasteful nude and applied that to ads, too, I wouldn't need to. But until they figure that out, I'm not going to have gross stuff flashing on my screen. I know I can disable the mature filter, but that would remove even the really tame tasteful nudes too, so I don't consider it much of an option.
> 
> Otherwise, the ads are easy to ignore and I don't know why you'd go through the effort to block them.


No. No matter how well done the nudes are, I'm not looking to get hard from _anything_ I'll find here.


----------



## Kawaburd (Dec 4, 2010)

Ehh, it still works if you specifically target them.  For some reason my adblock isn't anymore.  I'm leaving them up because some of these ads are so stupid that they're funny, much in the same sense as small business owners who go cheapskate and do their own commercials. ;p


----------



## Lobar (Dec 4, 2010)

Blacklisting all of ox.furaffinity.net works.


----------



## Riavis (Dec 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> *The reason I block ads is because I don't want to strain my download cap any more than I should (yeah welcome to Australia), and I know gifs are tiny but every pageload contributes.*



I don't think he wants to block them because of looks guys. Download caps suck


----------



## Kihari (Dec 4, 2010)

I've never used AdBlock, so I have no idea, but is there actually a way for a site to disable its functionality? Wouldn't every site depending on ad revenue just do that?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 4, 2010)

Kihari said:


> I've never used AdBlock, so I have no idea, but is there actually a way for a site to disable its functionality? Wouldn't every site depending on ad revenue just do that?


 There is no real way for sites to circumvent AdBlock's functionality, I think.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 4, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> There is no real way for sites to circumvent AdBlock's functionality, I think.


 
I concur, because I'm pretty sure AdBlock would work at all if that was the case.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I concur, because I'm pretty sure AdBlock would work at all if that was the case.


 Yup.
Adblock is a client-site addon. It recognises image requests your client sends, and interrupts them.


----------



## Kihari (Dec 4, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> There is no real way for sites to circumvent AdBlock's functionality, I think.


 
Gotcha, it seemed a little strange that such a thing was possible. I must have misinterpreted the OP.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 4, 2010)

Riavis said:


> I don't think he wants to block them because of looks guys. Download caps suck


Thank you for actually reading my post.



Lobar said:


> Blacklisting all of ox.furaffinity.net works.


That didn't work. 
Nevermind, got it working now.


----------



## Riavis (Dec 4, 2010)

Switching to the Google Chrome browser is free and relatively fast, and a lot of extensions used in Firefox have a very effective equivalent. I don't mean to sound like an advertiser, just pointing out that the adblock extension for Chrome works very well in relation to your post.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 4, 2010)

Riavis said:


> Switching to the Google Chrome browser is free and relatively fast, and a lot of extensions used in Firefox have a very effective equivalent. I don't mean to sound like an advertiser, just pointing out that the adblock extension for Chrome works very well in relation to your post.


 
I actually already use Chrome for other things, like to log in to sites where I have multiple accounts. :V


----------



## Fay V (Dec 4, 2010)

Are the ads even click for money? I thought it was a flat rate for x amount of time. 
So really blocking the ads for whatever reason doesn't keep FA from having income at all. 

I still think there should be a page where all the ads of the month can be posted, that way I can look at what is being sold without having it endlessly flashing on my screen .


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 5, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Are the ads even click for money? I thought it was a flat rate for x amount of time.
> So really blocking the ads for whatever reason doesn't keep FA from having income at all.


Only true in the short run. In the long run, if the number of users blocking the ads starts to approach 100% and clickthroughs thus go down to what the advertisers feel is <$20 worth, FA's income will decrease. Especially true if ads end up being moved to e.g. the footer of the pages with the new layout, whenever that comes around.



Fay V said:


> I still think there should be a page where all the ads of the month can be posted, that way I can look at what is being sold without having it endlessly flashing on my screen .


Yeah. I've suggested this before and still think it would be a great idea. (Also to reduce bandwidth strain as someone sees an ad right before clicking a new place and realizes "hey I'd like a closer look at that".


----------



## Kittycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

[This post is blocked by adblock.]


----------



## Riavis (Dec 5, 2010)

Kittycoon said:


> [This post is blocked by adblock.]


 
Clever


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 5, 2010)

Kittycoon said:


> [This post is blocked by adblock.]


 
Sadly, that kinda failed. AdBlock doesn't notify you it's blocked something.
Still, funny


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 6, 2010)

Umm... You can still block ads... It takes 2 seconds...


You really shouldn't... but it's easily doable if you want to.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 6, 2010)

Problem has been solved, mods feel free to lock or delete thread.


----------



## Summercat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thread locked at request of OP.


----------

